# Are there any 8V intake manifold options?



## GTISilverRabbit (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi,
I'm rebuilding my 8v mk1 rabbit (JH) engine and I'm wondering if there are any alternatives for the air intake manifold? I read that a fox intake or Audi 5k with cut off fifth runner would work. Any other suggestions? 
Eventually I would like to go the turbo route so something in this direction would be great. Custom solutions would work as well.
Has anybody tried to build a 8v intake runner and 1.8t manifold Frankenstein? 
Are there any other options put there? Pics are always welcome.

Thx!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Don't know if you need the Fox throttle body too for the swap, but if so, the Fox2 (Digifant 91-93) one is the bigger.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

GTISilverRabbit said:


> Hi,
> I'm rebuilding my 8v mk1 rabbit (JH) engine and I'm wondering if there are any alternatives for the air intake manifold? I read that a fox intake or Audi 5k with cut off fifth runner would work. Any other suggestions?
> Eventually I would like to go the turbo route so something in this direction would be great. Custom solutions would work as well.
> Has anybody tried to build a 8v intake runner and 1.8t manifold Frankenstein?
> ...


1.8T manifolds have evenly spaced intake ports, 8v's dont..

so, it would be quite hard to use ANY 1.8T manifold on a 8v..

the G60 manifold, and mk2 CIS throttle body are a GREAT upgrade to your current intake..

you can also use the Fox intake manifold..

the gain from the mk1 intake, to any other is VERY SMALL.. its not a huge gain at all.

many say that the ported mk1 manifold (www.scientificrabbit.com) flows the best out of all of them..


----------



## BikeMutts (Apr 17, 2011)

^That manifold seems deece. Their head porting prices seems insane. Am I wrong?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Quality and proven head porting costs money and is not just taking a dremel tool to the ports.


----------



## BikeMutts (Apr 17, 2011)

$1900 to do a basic stage 1 street port an 8v counterflow seems/is obsurd. I don't care what kind of quality is involved.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

It looks like there is more than porting included in that price.


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

If you are wanting to go turbo you may find it hard using the counter flow head as the intake and exhaust manifolds are both on the back of the head. 

to free up some space, the ABA head may be a better choice. if that is actually your goal then maybe that is the head you should start with.


----------

